
Official GNOME Shell Extensions Available In GNOME 3 PPA For Ubuntu 11.10 - darkduck
http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
======
darklajid
Nice, didn't even know about these extensions at all.

At least the 'Alternative Status Menu extension' one is going to be part of my
setup from now on - that was one of my daily nuisances.

